# Hello from Portland, Oregon



## monk64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Greetings from the Pacific Northwest!  

I'm getting back into MA after a few years away and decided I should stop lurking.  

I'm old enough to remember all the fads - the 70s Bruce Lee boom, the 80s Ninja fad, the 90s MMA/UFC years.  I've been fortunate to study under some fantastic teachers - Bill Hulsey (Kung Fu San Soo) and Dave Hebler (American Kenpo Karate).  Looking forward to some good conversation here.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome!  Are you pursuing anything in particular these days?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome from Vancouver, Washington! To echo Lamont, do you have anything in mind?


----------



## seasoned (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT! :cheers:


----------



## Takai (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ironcrane (Jul 18, 2012)

I am also from Portland Oregon. Though I don't practice much anymore.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the community here


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## monk64 (Jul 18, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Welcome!  Are you pursuing anything in particular these days?



At the moment I'm taking an unconventional approach - I'm improving my MA by getting back into top physical form, so focusing on general athletic training, stretching, etc.  I'm hoping to resume some kung fu training.

My latest (just completed) project was creating a central directory of martial arts home study programs: blackbeltdl.com.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome from Olympia, Washington.  Hope you like Martial Talk.  Lots of great people to talk with/discuss MA.

Fyn


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier.   Welcome to MT!


----------

